# blade and clippers



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Could someone please explain or is there a site which tells the various blade sizes and combs for clippers and what they do for grooming at home if I wanted to keep my dog in a puppy cut about 2 inches or little less all over at most may be.... what comb would one need and what blade..??:ear:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm bumping this because it appears on page 3 of 'new threads' for me!! Only posted two days ago, and it's already on page 3!! :suspicious:

I cut my own dogs' hair. I have OSTER clippers and a few comb att'ts. If you want a longish cut, then yes, you can choose a 2" comb. As to blades, I have what the clipper came with, that I think is a #10.

Check this out: http://dogs.about.com/od/toyssupplies/tp/groomingsupplies.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've tried the different size blades and they just don't work for what we want. Pam sticks to the #10 blade and uses different clip on combs for various hair lengths on the body. She always scissors the head and legs. the legs come out too tapered if you use the same comb on them as the body.

You brush the dog out completely first, wash, dry, and go from back to front with the clippers. Never clip a dirty or matted dog. The hair always comes out longer than the comb size since it lays down some as you clip. Start with the longer comb and go down until you find the look you want.

edited: I just looked and the longest comb we have for the A5 is a #7 which is 7/8" but Pam says she has never used it. I'm not sure how long they make the combs but I think for 2" you would be better off scissoring. Pam says she uses either the 1/4" or 1/2" combs for puppy cuts but do note that's just for the body.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tom, do you have any photos of how she scissors the legs?*

I'm great with the blade and even have the feet down now...but I have a challenge scissoring the legs. This is the one area you know I did and not the groomer.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought a 3/4 inch blade. I do two of my boys with that. I believe it's the longest blade made. I couldn't find any long attachments.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info....


----------

